# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  كنكور رياضي ٩٩ با ديپلم تجربي

## Amirhossein7

سلام دوستان نظام قديم هستم با ديپلم تجربي قصد شركت در كنكور ٩٩ رياضي رو دارم چندتا سوال داشتم ميخواستم بدونم كسي كه ديپلم تجربي داره ميتونه در عرض يكسال روي رياضيات اختصاصي تسلط پيدا كنه ؟ مثلا رسيدن به درصدي در حدود ٣٠ - ٤٠ امكان داره ؟ ممنون از همگي

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amirhossein7


سلام دوستان نظام قديم هستم با ديپلم تجربي قصد شركت در كنكور ٩٩ رياضي رو دارم چندتا سوال داشتم ميخواستم بدونم كسي كه ديپلم تجربي داره ميتونه در عرض يكسال روي رياضيات اختصاصي تسلط پيدا كنه ؟ مثلا رسيدن به درصدي در حدود ٣٠ - ٤٠ امكان داره ؟ ممنون از همگي


بله امکان داره و تلاش لازمه
اگه روی ریاضیاتتجربی مسلط باشید کارتون آسونتره
ولی در کل بدونید درصد 30 به بالا در ریاضی نظام قدیم کار آسونی نیست حتی برای اونی که خونده پس تلاش زیادی میخواد*

----------


## Amirhossein7

> *
> 
> بله امکان داره و تلاش لازمه
> اگه روی ریاضیاتتجربی مسلط باشید کارتون آسونتره
> ولی در کل بدونید درصد 30 به بالا در ریاضی نظام قدیم کار آسونی نیست حتی برای اونی که خونده پس تلاش زیادی میخواد*


خوب اينجوري كه شما ميگي پس بايد رياضي رو رهاش كنم بجاش فيزيك و شيمي بخونم كه جبران بشه چطوره ؟

----------


## amoehsan

> سلام دوستان نظام قديم هستم با ديپلم تجربي قصد شركت در كنكور ٩٩ رياضي رو دارم چندتا سوال داشتم ميخواستم بدونم كسي كه ديپلم تجربي داره ميتونه در عرض يكسال روي رياضيات اختصاصي تسلط پيدا كنه ؟ مثلا رسيدن به درصدي در حدود ٣٠ - ٤٠ امكان داره ؟ ممنون از همگي


امسال کنکور ریاضی رو زدم البته نظام جدید.سوال مشترک هم زیاد داشته 30.40 رو میتونی بزنی حتی بالاتر میشه اگه خوب کار کنی.من کنکور امسال رو زدم 35 تا از 55 تا رو زدم به جز بخشی از حسابان دوازدهم و هندسه دوازدهم که نخونده بودم هرچی بلد بودم رو تونستم بزنم(البته گسسته رو از قبل بلدم) .اگه اصولی کار کنی میتونی خیلی عالی بزنی.هندسه و امار رو خوب کار کن 15.16 تا تست فقط از اینا امد که 12.13 تاش اسون و متوسط بودن

----------


## Alir3zaa

> سلام دوستان نظام قديم هستم با ديپلم تجربي قصد شركت در كنكور ٩٩ رياضي رو دارم چندتا سوال داشتم ميخواستم بدونم كسي كه ديپلم تجربي داره ميتونه در عرض يكسال روي رياضيات اختصاصي تسلط پيدا كنه ؟ مثلا رسيدن به درصدي در حدود ٣٠ - ٤٠ امكان داره ؟ ممنون از همگي


نظام جدید راحت تره به نظرم. 
البته طراح ها توی نظام جدید دارن به سمتی میرن که تعداد سوالای حسابان و هندسه و گسسته برابر بشه و ارزش یکسانی داشته باشن. برای همین باید همشو بخونی.
اگه نظام قدیم میخواستی کنکور بدی میگفتم دیفرانسیل و تحلیلی و احتمال رو بخونی 30-40 میشه زد ولی خب برای نظام جدید نمیشه اینو گفت.
اون حرفی هم که زدی که ریاضی رو رها کنی فیزیک و شیمی بخونی رو بیخیالش شو. مثل اینه که یه نفر بخواد کنکور تجربی بده بگه زیست رو ولش کنم ریاضی و فیزیک بخونم.

----------


## Math97

بله خوب کار کنید و علاقه داشته باشید حتما. 
نمونه داشتیم از 2057 تجربی به 144 ریاضی رسیدن، اگرچه وضعیت قبلی ایشون و اینکه در دبیرستان چقدر توی ریاضی قوی بودن کاملا مشخص نبوده: 
قهرمان پیشرفت: سبحان احمدیان‌مقدم، از 2057 تجربی تا 144 ریاضی

----------


## Amirhossein7

> نظام جدید راحت تره به نظرم. 
> البته طراح ها توی نظام جدید دارن به سمتی میرن که تعداد سوالای حسابان و هندسه و گسسته برابر بشه و ارزش یکسانی داشته باشن. برای همین باید همشو بخونی.
> اگه نظام قدیم میخواستی کنکور بدی میگفتم دیفرانسیل و تحلیلی و احتمال رو بخونی 30-40 میشه زد ولی خب برای نظام جدید نمیشه اینو گفت.
> اون حرفی هم که زدی که ریاضی رو رها کنی فیزیک و شیمی بخونی رو بیخیالش شو. مثل اینه که یه نفر بخواد کنکور تجربی بده بگه زیست رو ولش کنم ریاضی و فیزیک بخونم.


من قصد ندارم نظام جديد بدم چون به هرحال رياضي تجربي رو خوندم و تعريف از خود نباشه هميشه نمرم تو دبيرستان تو درس رياضي خوب بود امتحان نهايي هم ١٩/٥ شدم منظورم اينه كه تو رياضي پايه خوبي دارم به همين خاطر تو فكرم افتاده براي رياضي امسال برم كلاس كنكور نظر شما چيه ؟

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amirhossein7


خوب اينجوري كه شما ميگي پس بايد رياضي رو رهاش كنم بجاش فيزيك و شيمي بخونم كه جبران بشه چطوره ؟


نمیشه
تو تخصصی ها ضریب ریاضی از همه بالاتره و تعداد سوالاتشم بیشتره
ضریبش 4 و 55 سواله
نمیشه ازش گذشت*

----------


## God_of_war

نه نمیشه  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Amirhossein7

> بله خوب کار کنید و علاقه داشته باشید حتما. 
> نمونه داشتیم از 2057 تجربی به 144 ریاضی رسیدن، اگرچه وضعیت قبلی ایشون و اینکه در دبیرستان چقدر توی ریاضی قوی بودن کاملا مشخص نبوده: 
> قهرمان پیشرفت: سبحان احمدیان‌مقدم، از 2057 تجربی تا 144 ریاضی


واقعا ايشون رو ادم ميبينه روحيه ميگيره ! البته كه ايشون تو تجربي هم عالي بودن منم زياد دنبال درصد بالايي نيستم تو اختصاصي ها مثلا رياضي رو ١٨ هم  بزنم كلي جشن ميگيرم

----------

